# synchronisation iPhone en mode OTA



## jasy (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Depuis l'installation du dernier iTunes 11 sur mon PC, impossible de synchroniser les notes et calendriers depuis mon iPhone 4s équipé en iOS. Pourtant il est préciser la phrase suivante :[_" les réglages de la synchronisation en mode OTA peuvent être modifié sur votre iPhone"_
Impossible de trouver ces réglages.
Merci de vos réponses.
jasy


----------



## ckyja (5 Décembre 2012)

Dans "réglages" / "iCloud" activer ou désactiver ce que vous voulez synchroniser en OTA


----------



## jasy (5 Décembre 2012)

OK, merci. Résolu.


----------



## Migou2 (20 Décembre 2012)

J'ai le même équipement, le même problème, en revanche cela ne marche toujours pas malgré les activations précitées.

Je possède également un IPad avec lequel je rencontre les mêmes difficultés.

Je n'avais pas ce problème avant l'installation d'ITunes 11.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## TortueXIII (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
sur l'iPhone, il faut aller dans "Réglages" puis "iCloud" et décocher "calendrier".
De cette manière, on peut de nouveau synchroniser les calendriers.

Bonne journée


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2013)

c'est contradictoire , decocher pour a nouveau synchro ? j'y comprend rien ;(


----------



## kimos74 (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour Kaos,

J'ai rencontré le même problème que toi, je n'arrivais plus a synchroniser mon "Calendrier Outlook" suite aux Mises à Jour.

j'ai donc procédé ainsi : 

1). Mise à jour de"ITUNES sur mon pc" via l'onglet "STORE \ Rechercher les mises à jour disponibles...".
2). Sur l'Iphone, (mis à jour), j'ai supprimé le profil de synchronisation qui s'était installé tout seul depuis la dernière MAJ sur mon iphone (C'est dans "règlage --> tt en bas du menu avant l'onglet "Réinitialiser" ).
3) Rebrancher l'iphone a l'ordi ... Itunes s'ouvre... et en parcourant iphone via ITUNES, dans infos (de l'iphone via itunes) tu pourras à nouveau cocher l'option"Syncrhoniser les calendriers avec Outloook".

4) Après tu fais comme d'hab.. SYNCRHONISER.... et tu verras ton calendrier Outlook se synchroniser sur ton Iphone.. 

remarque : Oui Apple sont assez relou avec leur changement sans arrêts, ça donne envie de revenir a l'agenda papier parfois.

Bon courage, tu verras c'est pas bien compliqué.


----------



## mikaone (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai bien suivis tes indications jasy. 

Tout se présente comme tu l'indiques au niveau interface mais rien n'y fait.  

En revanche en ce qui concerne les contacts, j'ai pu tous les récupérer immédiatement après synchro.

Je suis à jour de tout, la synchro est très longue au passage des calendriers, mais rien y fait. 

Trois tentatives, avec redémarrage du pc et iphone 4s a chaque fois...

Merci


----------



## tazmania (20 Octobre 2013)

En effet j'avais le même pb et après avoir décoché l'option calendrier sur mon I Phone4 dans le menu Cloud, j'ai pu choisir l'option synchroniser calendrier dans I Tunes comme avant la midse à jour de la version.

Merci à tous


----------



## pideja (22 Janvier 2014)

Il n'y a pas d'option"Syncrhoniser les calendriers avec Outlook" dans iTunes 11.1.3, du moins sur mon MacPro. J'opère sous 10.6.8 et je ne vois pas ce lien. Je dois syncroniser Outlook via iCal qui syncronise à son tour avec Calendar de iPhone. Doublons garantis, surtout pour les événements récurants.




kimos74 a dit:


> Bonjour Kaos,
> 
> 
> J'ai rencontré le même problème que toi, je n'arrivais plus a synchroniser mon "Calendrier Outlook" suite aux Mises à Jour.
> ...


----------



## viperice (22 Mars 2014)

Merci pour les infos ci-dessus, j'ai complètement réglé mes problèmes de calendrier et aussi de notes dans Outlook.

Gros Merci


----------



## Mmdudt (4 Juin 2015)

TortueXIII a dit:


> Bonjour
> sur l'iPhone, il faut aller dans "Réglages" puis "iCloud" et décocher "calendrier".
> De cette manière, on peut de nouveau synchroniser les calendriers.
> 
> Bonne journée




Bonjour, 

J'ai bien réussi à synchroniser mon emploi du temps sur l'iPhone, mais celui-ci ne se met pas à jour automatiquement. 
Savez-vous comment faire ? 

Merci


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Juin 2015)

Si tu synchronises via iTunes (et non pas OTA) alors le calendrier ne se met à jour qu'à chaque synchro.


----------

